# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  GUI optimis pour cran tactile : GTK, SDL ?

## dkmatt

Bonjour,
pour un projet que j'ai en tte, j'aimerais crer un front-end (en python) d'une autre appli avec une interface graphique optimis pour les cran tactile.
Donc pas de barre de dfilement, pas de petit bouton difficile a atteindre avec de gros doigt...

J'avais pens utiliser SDL via pygame pour crer moi-mme l'interface mais il y a peut-tre plus simple ?
Est-il possible faire la mme chose avec GTK par exemple ?
Ou peut-tre avec Tkinter et d'autre lib ?

dites moi toute vos solutions, merci d'avance

----------


## Ggamer

Je dirais que tu peux faire a avec n'importe quelle librairie. Il suffit juste de rgler la taille des boutons en fonction de tes besoins. Et si tu ne veux pas de barres de dfilement, tu prvois a ds le dpart. C'est trs simple... 

De mon ct, j'utilise wxPython.

A +

----------

